# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Some MOD-t test prints

## NewMatter

Here's a couple of test prints I did recently on a MOD-t prototype:
threads.jpg springythingy.jpg
The threaded rings were a test done with 0.3mm layers, and the springy-thingy was done with 0.2mm layers.  Note these are just test prints - not things that will be in the New Matter Store  :Smile: .

----------


## Feign

These definitely look good.  None of the wobble that some have been worrying about.  About how fast did these print?

----------


## NewMatter

These were both done at 80mm/s speed settings, although the springy-thing probably never got up to that speed with all the direction changes.

This actually brings up an interesting point regarding speed.  In a lot of (most?) printers, the top printing speed is limited by the maximum extrusion rate, which is directly related to the layer thickness.  Printing at 100mm/s with 0.1mm layers doesn't really tax the extruder, but at the same speed with 0.3mm layers, the extruder is really moving.  You never see these two specs explicitly coupled, but they should be.

----------


## xCop

Holy cow!  These looks great.  The resolution here is incredible..... especially for a printer that I paid $249 for  :Smile:

----------

